
Google Suspends Launch Google+ Account - But Not Other Media - AndrewWarner
http://launch.is/blog/google-suspends-launch-google-account-but-not-profiles-of-ot.html
======
lukesandberg
Um... so they violated the terms of service and got their account suspended...
boo hoo. The fact that other media plus pages haven't been shut down yet is
just a matter of the profiles being reported. The profiles are monitored and
flagged by the users.

